# PCP applying to CF - Questions



## Rafterman1 (16 Mar 2010)

I have recently completed the PCP program through the JIBC and have enlisted.  Currently, I am waiting to be booked for testing.  There are a few questions I would like to have answered though. 

1) Does the mark on the CFAT change for people who are civilian trade qualified or does one who is trained have to score the same as everyone else?
2) Should I expect any type of bonus or special treatment financially? 

Thanks! 

Rafterman1


----------



## PMedMoe (16 Mar 2010)

1)  No, you must obtain a qualifying score on the CFAT.
2)  No, the best you can (probably) hope for, is having your PCP written off.  Don't forget that our Med Techs do a QL3 course _and_ the PCP.  Not just the PCP alone.

Also, you must have the other requirements to join as a Med Tech:



> Medical Technicians must have completed high school with biology and chemistry credits, and hold a current driver's license.



BTW, you haven't "enlisted"......yet.


----------



## Armymedic (16 Mar 2010)

Further to what the PMed said (if it aint a hygiene issue, we real medical people just nod and smile with fake interest  :nod:  ):

PCP is one portion of the QL3 course. So holding a PCP ticket probably just saved you from 3-6 months of training back in BC. You have to successfully complete the other performance objectives to become a Reg F Med Tech, failure in any of those POs, regardless of your PCP ticket, will result in you not becoming a Med Tech.

There currently no financial reward for those who are PCP qualified upon enrollment that I am aware of.

Being a CF Med Tech is much more than being a paramedic.

And you are not enlisted until you are sworn in.


----------



## PMedMoe (16 Mar 2010)

SFB said:
			
		

> Further to what the PMed said (if it aint a hygiene issue, we real medical people *just nod and smile with fake interest*  :nod:


I get enough practice with that at work.


----------



## mariomike (16 Mar 2010)

SFB said:
			
		

> Being a CF Med Tech is much more than being a paramedic.



They are two different jobs.


----------



## Rafterman1 (16 Mar 2010)

Thanks for the info! 

What does the QL3 course consist of for Med Techs?


----------



## Rafterman1 (17 Mar 2010)

I have some questions about T-EMS,   I did some searching around on the net last night regarding TEMS and it looks like a decent place to work.  What would a Paramedic level 1 salary be like?   Actually im more interested in the cost of living out there?  Will I make enough to live in the big city and not starve? ( i ask this because BCAS pays there rookies $2.00/hr pager pay at remote stations where your call volume is horrible - need a 2nd job to survive)   Whats the average for a one bedroom suite to rent out your way? If someone could shed some light on this, that would be great.


----------



## mariomike (17 Mar 2010)

Rafterman1 said:
			
		

> I have some questions about T-EMS,   I did some searching around on the net last night regarding TEMS and it looks like a decent place to work.  What would a Paramedic level 1 salary be like?   Actually im more interested in the cost of living out there?  Will I make enough to live in the big city and not starve? ( i ask this because BCAS pays there rookies $2.00/hr pager pay at remote stations where your call volume is horrible - need a 2nd job to survive)   Whats the average for a one bedroom suite to rent out your way? If someone could shed some light on this, that would be great.



Level 1 ( aka PCP / BLS ) base pay rate is $36.70 per hour.
You are paid 40 hours a week. Overtime is paid at time and a half.  
You work 20 twelve hour shifts every six weeks. That averages out at 40 hours per week.
Add to that variable Shift Premium $2.00 hour. Stat Holdiays worked are triple time.
Special units like PSU, CBRN, ETF, FTO etc. get bonus pay. There is a meal allowance too. They even get "stress time" now. The benefits are good and are listed in the C.A. We used to bank our sick time, with a six month gratuity upon retirement. That still applies to current members. But recruits hired as of now go on a "plan" instead.  
Best to read the Collective Agreement to understand how your earnings are calculated - above and beyond the base rate. 
http://www.local416.org/files/file/City%20of%20Toronto%20-%20Expiry%20December%2031%202008.pdf
January 1, 2009, to December 31, 2011:
http://www.local416.org/files/file/63146-1%20%20Booklet.pdf
In 2008, the highest earning Level 1 made $114,834.80 in Salary plus $495.64 in Taxable Benefits. 
There were other Level 1's on the 2008 Sunshine List.:
http://www.fin.gov.on.ca/en/publications/salarydisclosure/2009/munic09.html
( It shows one of our Supervisors made $221,447.12 and $714.21 in taxable benefits in 2008. ) 
The 2009 list will be released later this month. 

Overtime is shared equally ( by those who want it ), not by seniority. That's a good thing for those who are low on seniority.
Your earnings will increase if you advance to Level 2, Level 3, CCTU or Supervisor/management. I suppose you read about the rank structure of the Chiefs. 
Everyone is full-time ( 40 hours per week ) permanent. There have never been part-timers. 
Our employer is The City of Toronto. 

Indexed Pension:
http://www.omers.com/Assets/supplemental+plans/Supplemental+Plan+handbook.pdf

Sorry, I don't know how the cost of living compares to B.C.


----------



## Rafterman1 (19 Mar 2010)

Thanks mariomike.


----------



## Rafterman1 (27 Apr 2010)

Does one require to be licensed for PCP applying to the CF?


----------



## Armymedic (27 Apr 2010)

Did you read this thread before you posted?

No.


----------

